# loft wanted



## garyiso (Apr 18, 2008)

I am thinking about moving and since my current loft is above my garage I can not take it with me. Does any one have a loft for sale that is reasonably moved? I am located in northwestern Illinois. Gary


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

That's going to be a tough nut to crack for sure, maybe you could place your birds with someone until you build your loft after you make the move?


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Maybe you could construct a small loft to transport them in, and house them untill the main loft is constructed?
Mine will fit in the back of a pickup, or on a trailer.
It's 4x4x8'
( I just gotta say: GO PACKERS!)


----------



## garyiso (Apr 18, 2008)

fbirdie82 Yes Iam still looking. If you could sent me info I would appreciate it. Gary


----------

